# Stone Crushing - K&K



## Steelart99 (Mar 9, 2013)

New Thread .... :wacko1: (to avoid hijacking BD's thread any more)

Kevin, Keller, et al
Stone crushing service available. I'll post a pic of the press later ....


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh just go ahead and have your fun now while you still can. Soon you'll be under the knife and I will concoct all sorts of devious things for you when you return. 

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Oh just go ahead and have your fun now while you still can. Soon you'll be under the knife and I will concoct all sorts of devious things for you when you return.
> 
> :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:



Ouch :wacko1:


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 9, 2013)

I designed and built this press several years ago for making damascus steel. It has changable dies (flat ones installed here). I did all the cutting, welding, hydraulics, etc. Fun project.

[attachment=20153]

[attachment=20154]

[attachment=20155]

Here are a couple of short videos showing a 3x3 chunk of oak getting crushed, and then some petrified wood getting crushed. I live on a ridge that is covered with petrified wood ... hard to turn :dash2:

[video=vimeo]http://vimeo.com/61421139[/video]

[video=vimeo]http://vimeo.com/61421138[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow Jimmy you're quite the fabricator. Outstanding work.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Wow Jimmy you're quite the fabricator. Outstanding work.



Who's that Jimmy Guy ???? 
Dan


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Jimmy you're quite the fabricator. Outstanding work.
> ...



Dan, you're even better! 



I think I had just replied to someone named Jimmy. I don't think I am 100% yet.  I think maybe I never was. Maybe my prime was about 90% and if I am 70% of that, does that make me ~63%?


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Steelart99 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



Kevin ... that just NOT a question you'd want to ask anyone around here ...


----------



## DKMD (Mar 9, 2013)

That's cool, Dan! I could spend an entire day happily smashing stuff on that thing... Beer cans came to mind.

Seems like it would be a good idea to craft some kind of containment device to keep from spreading stuff all over the place. I'll see if I can find those rocks I bought.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 9, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That's cool, Dan! I could spend an entire day happily smashing stuff on that thing... Beer cans came to mind.
> 
> Seems like it would be a good idea to craft some kind of containment device to keep from spreading stuff all over the place. I'll see if I can find those rocks I bought.



Keller,
Actually I just use a good shop cloth. Seems to contain everything pretty well through multiple cycles. It's fun to have "power" ... makes me feel like the HULK, only not as green.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2013)

If I were a piece of wood going into the jaws I'd be petrified too. That thing is awesome. I'd like to see how it works on politicians heads.


----------

